# King Cobra Bank Holiday Monday BBQ!!



## atrox1 (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi all, we have decided to change things for this coming bank holiday. We are scrapping the normal "booking only" policy and we are opening the doors to anybody who can make it to come see us just for the bank holiday. We have 2 nesting females to observe who are due to lay right on the bank holiday, plus we already have eggs in the incubator from our first female to lay "miss Borneo". Tours of the sanctuary will be held every 2 hours. 

Come and see some nesting females and possibly laying females this monday. 

BBQ (weather dependant) will be available plus extras such as Chinese Alligators and our group of Banded Gila Monsters. 

Price is as usual £10/ adult £5/ child (13 or under) 

All visitors can go away knowing they are truely helping the worlds largest venomous snake, both in captivity and in the wild.

Click the following link to see footage of Miss Borneo laying her eggs King Cobra ‘Borneo’ is first to lay her eggs

We look forward to seeing you,

Kind Regards

From the King Cobra Sanctuary team and all our Cobras


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Very tempted to come and visit you guys, can photography equipment be bought along and used? Didn't realise you were so close, im not far from you :2thumb:


----------



## DrChino (Aug 23, 2010)

I was wondering what to do this weekend! Thanks for the info, might have to pop up!


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

anyone who goes will have a great time and learn alot about the conservation work in agumbe and watch some great handlers work with these brilliant creatures, Luke and Mark will chat to you and explain anything you want to know, so havea good time

pete


----------



## KWIBEZEE (Mar 15, 2010)

*Location ?*

WOW - seems like a definite opertunity not to be missed. What a fantastic invite. Are you guys based in Oxfordshire or Nottingham? Thanks.


----------



## GJUK (Feb 13, 2010)

Taken from their site



> Luke Yeomans (Owner)
> King Cobra Sanctuary
> Brookhill Leys Farm,
> Brookhill Leys Road,
> ...


----------



## atrox1 (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks guys. Yes feel free to bring camera equipment during the demonstrations and tours. Look forward to seeing people on Monday.

KCS


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Luke, you got times of the tours and how long they last roughly? Would be much appreciated


----------



## atrox1 (Feb 8, 2009)

Hi there, we will start at 12pm and maybe another around 2.30. Each tour will last 2 hours (but we normally get carried away and take longer  hope to see you there

KCS team


----------



## Hana (Jun 18, 2008)

Y am I been realty thick, is it the open day tomorrow? I just don't want to drive up there to find iv got the wrong day lol


----------



## atrox1 (Feb 8, 2009)

Yes tomorrow (Bank Holiday Monday) is the open day and BBQ, we have following open days every weekend by booking only but for this coming bank holiday there is no need to book. Hopefully we will see you tomorrow

Regards KCS Team


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi Luke, i have emailed you about disabled people being allowed on the tours. Do you have wheelchair access at all?:notworthy:


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Look forward to visiting tomorrow : victory:

Anyone from Derby/Notts area off here coming along?


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

I went yesterday and it was fantastic seeing all of those lovely majestic animals both in their vivs and being handled. Good to see some adders there too.

Wayakinwolf - it is a flat site for the most part, so you should have no trouble with a w/chair at all. Luke said something about a car park having just been made, but we used the drive - so even if the car park is not tarmaced, the drive is solid concrete from what I remember, so you should have no problems.

Luke, Mark and Nicky are very knowledgeable and very interesting to chat to, and the snakes are truly stunning to see in the flesh. My very grateful thanks to Luke and Mark who held Batman for me long enough to get a beautiful pic with him (him not me) - and my thanks and also apoligies to Nicky if I broke the camera. I've lived with this face for a long time, so got used to the cracks years ago... not sure your camera will ever be the same! :lol2:

Get along there guys 'n girls.... fantastic day out and very memorable : victory:


----------



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

Thank you for the info Janine i`ll look forward to my visit even more now.:2thumb:


----------



## David_Reptile Keeper (May 1, 2011)

Hello could anyone tell me the best setup for a king cobra so i wqant to get my dwal i have been keeping alsorts of snakes for years now and i will be doing some volunteering at a zoo near where i live and in return they said there teach me how to handle the venomous snakes some pics for king cobra setups would be great and also a little info on how they have to be house ie the double glass


----------



## David_Reptile Keeper (May 1, 2011)

Hello could anyone tell me the best setup for a king cobra as i want to get my dwal i have been keeping alsorts of snakes for years now and i will be doing some volunteering at a zoo near where i live and in return they said there teach me how to handle the venomous snakes some pics of king cobra setups would be great and also a little info on how they have to be house ie the double glass


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Just got back from the KCS and it was absolutely amazing. It was breathtaking to see Kings of all different shapes and sizes, and the depth of knowledge by Luke and Mark is outstanding. A great afternoon out, i recommend it to all :2thumb:


----------



## Richmonds Reptiles (Mar 27, 2010)

Went today, what a fantastic day out, doing great work with amazing animals and the staff are really friendly, it has left me even more hungry for my DWA. 

Could not reccomend this place enough and will definetely be going back:notworthy:


----------



## MrMorelia (Apr 15, 2011)

nobdoy take any pictures they wouldnt mind posting up?

:whistling2:


----------



## Richmonds Reptiles (Mar 27, 2010)

Here's some pictures from today:


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

I'll throw in a couple of mine for good measure : victory:


















Malayan Gold?


----------



## Hana (Jun 18, 2008)

It's such a good day out and definately worth every penny. The knowledge of these guys on their kings is unbelievable. No question was left unanswered. 
Id highly recommend anybody to go, I wasn't left disappointed at all. 
I'll be going back again some time soon.


----------



## Hana (Jun 18, 2008)

It's such a good day out and definately worth every penny. The knowledge of these guys on their kings is unbelievable. No question was left unanswered. 
Id highly recommend anybody to go, I wasn't left disappointed at all. 
I'll be going back again some time soon.


----------



## KWIBEZEE (Mar 15, 2010)

*King Cobra Sanctuary*

:no1: What an astonishing belated 40th Birthday treat I had last Sunday visiting the King Cobra Sanctuary. Most friendly, down to Earth and knowledgable - I've still not calmed down with the sheer experience - Mega Ace. The interaction, communication and husbandary skills shown by Masters Luke Yeoman and Mark Dainty are what make this project so special and know the long term conservation aim of this is what each and everyone of us should support. Its you the visitor that makes the difference and you will be very much educated and entertained by Luke, Mark, Nicole and the 'wider family'.

Thankyou so very much guys X 


British Adders basking:








And the Masters at work with one of the Kings.










great pics jb by the way.


----------



## snakemum (May 7, 2011)

wow !!!!! lucky you


----------



## greggyboy134 (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm from nottingham right on junc 26 i'm considering coming tomorrow just got to check with the wife and kids


----------

